# BBS RS064 redrille question?



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a set of RS064 that i would like to redrille to 4x100mm. the are currently 5x114.3.
my concern is that when they are filled an redrilled, the new PCD holes will be too close to the center bore where the hex nut threads into. 
my concerns (excuse the crappy paint drawing :wink: 








any one have pics filled & redrilled RS064s or any other sets of redrilled 5x114 RS redrille to 4 or 5x100?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

heres another pic of what i am talkin about...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i just did this exact thing, its close but it works


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mind postin a few pics? thanks


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i just reread your OP, the OEM hex bolts wont fit, you need tuner bolts or convert to stud and run tuner lugs.
I thought you meant will then work in general.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Why don't you get an adapter instead?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_Why don't you get an adapter instead?



redrille will be cheaper and more ET friendly


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

True ..


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_heres another pic of what i am talkin about...









These are nice, who's are they.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MrcinaGTI (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

people do it all the time. Just run tuner bolts and ure good to go. Even tho its close, its still works fine and i havent heard/seen any problems.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool. thats the plan then.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------

